# Kodak DX3900 digital camera



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought one for a couple dollars at the Goodwill on a whim. It's in operating order. It uses a CompactFlash card, which is large by today's standards. I don't have the dock, and of course Kodak abandoned the whole system anyway. How would I load pics onto my computer? No slot of that size available.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Those that do not have a slot in their computer the camera memory card uses a USB connection. 
Should be a tiny rectangular port on the side of the camera for the USB cord.
the other end is a standard USB connector and that is how I connect mine to my computer to get pics off. Course you should van the CD then to download the program on the computer though. Does it have one?
Or if not you may have to download it off the Kodak website.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My Canon uses a compact flash and I ended up getting a multiport card reader. Win8 won't recognize the camera and the Canon site has no drivers. The card reader works beautifully and will accept something like 12 different cards. Costs less than $25 if I remember correctly.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

A card reader is the way to go, but $25 is a little high. This one is $2.25 with shipping:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350779807158


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

USB PC Data Cable Cord for Kodak EasyShare Camera DX3700 DX3900 DX4330 DX4530 $2.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-PC-Data-Cable-Cord-for-Kodak-EasyShare-Camera-DX3700-DX3900-DX4330-DX4530-/111519912673


----------

